# Velbert Williams



## copper287 (May 31, 2009)

Was great to buy queens from.They were shipped on time and packaged very good.He was easy to talk to and he would answer my e-mails i sent.The queens looked great and they was not the first dead worker in 11 cages.They even took better in my hives than queens i have bought other places. Thanks copper287


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I noticed that also. Not a dead worker in six cages.


----------



## KeyBeeper (Jun 7, 2009)

Does he have a website? If not, could you pass along his contact information. He's the kind of guy I'd like to deal with.

I've been very unhappy buying my first package of bee's. I emailed 6 or 8 suppliers and only heard back from one.


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

Velbert is a great guy. He is nice to deal with and very honest. A+

Can't recall the website, but his phone is: 918-653-7585 cell 918-774-6919


----------



## drupe (May 20, 2009)

i think this is the guy your are talking about. http://www.vlwbee.santu.com/


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

Velbert is a real jewl. He does not produce a large volume, but the quality is great. He's been in beekeeping most his life and really knows bees. Very honest and friendly. I can't say enough good about him.


----------

